

Perkonomics: Why perks and privileges are the new currency - dnewcome
http://www.trendwatching.com/trends/perkonomics/

======
RobGR
I don't know if "perks" are a new currency. I think there will be a return to
practicality and cash will have more value. All my friends who used to brag to
me that they had 100,000 airline miles saved up, are now trying to see if they
can get more cash for them on craigslist or flyhub.

